# the Conjuring on home video 10/22/13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

EXPERIENCE PARANORMAL THRILLS WHEN

*The Conjuring*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL DOWNLOAD

ON OCTOBER 22 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes Three Spine-tingling Featurettes



All disc versions feature UltraViolet



Burbank, CA, September 12, 2013– Things will go bump in the night when “The Conjuring” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital Download on October 22 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. From acclaimed director James Wan, “The Conjuring” follows a pair of paranormal investigators who help a family haunted by a demonic force, only to find themselves trapped in their own horrifying nightmare.



Directed by James Wan (“Saw,” “Insidious”), “The Conjuring” stars Vera Farmiga and Patrick Wilson as Ed and Lorraine Warren; Ron Livingston and Lili Taylor as Roger and Carolyn Perron. The film also stars Joey King, Shanley Caswell, Hayley McFarland, Mackenzie Foy and Kyla Deaveras as the Perrons' five daughters; Sterling Jerinsas as Judy Warren; Marion Guyot as Georgiana; Steve Coulter as Father Gordan; Shannon Kook as Drew; and John Brotherton as Brad.



“The Conjuring” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and on single disc DVD for $28.98. The Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray, and the theatrical version in standard definition on DVD. Both the Blu-ray Combo Pack and the single disc DVD include UltraViolet which allows consumers to download and instantly stream the standard definition theatrical version of the film to a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players.* 





SYNOPSIS



Before there was Amityville, there was Harrisville. “The Conjuring” tells the true story of world renowned paranormal investigators Ed and Lorraine Warren (Patrick Wilson, Vera Farmiga) who were called upon to help a family terrorized by a dark presence in a secluded farmhouse.



Forced to confront a powerful demonic entity, the Warrens find themselves caught in the most horrifying case of their lives.


BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“The Conjuring” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:



· The Conjuring: Face-to-Face with Terror

· A Life in Demonology

· Scaring the “@$*%” Out of You



“The Conjuring” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:



· Scaring the “@$*%” Out of You



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On October 22, “The Conjuring” will be available for download in HD or standard definition from online retailers including but not limited to iTunes, Xbox, PlayStation, Amazon, Vudu, CinemaNow and more.



The film will also be available digitally in High Definition (HD) VOD and Standard Definition (SD) VOD from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles and broadband customers including Amazon, iTunes, etc.



ULTRAVIOLET



*UltraViolet allows you to collect, watch and share movies and TV shows in a whole new way. Available with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs, DVDs and Digital Downloads, UltraViolet lets you create a digital collection of movies and TV shows. Services such as Flixster and VUDU allow you to instantly stream and download UltraViolet content across a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players. Restrictions and limitations apply. Go to ultraviolet.flixster.com/info for details. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

Single disc Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: October 22, 2013

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 112 minutes

Rating: R for sequences of disturbing violence and terror

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Really that soon? Can't wait to see it! I thought it would be next year for the release since its done so well.
Thanks got the update!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Really that soon? Can't wait to see it! I thought it would be next year for the release since its done so well.
> Thanks got the update!


Yeah. It seems that they're coming out faster and faster


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I remember in the 80s with movies sometimes it seemed like a year or longer to come out on vhs. Now most movies 3 months tops.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah. Even a few years ago we had to wait at least six months for a release. Now we get the pre order the day the movie hits theaters


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm counting down to buy the movie


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Two _trembling _thumbs up for this spooky movie.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Watched it in theaters. Very creepy movie!


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Preordered mine yesterday, can't wait to get it! Really enjoyed it!!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought and watched it a few weeks ago and I must say the film is really creepy indeed.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

+1 creepy indeed


----------

